# Head Gasket on Opel Astra '00 - How much?



## Rambo (26 May 2010)

Hello,

I have an Opel Astra and my mechanic said it looks like the head gasket is on its way out.

Does anybody know how much it would cost roughly to replace this, and would I be better off going to an Opel garage? 

My mechanic said around €750.

The car is 10 years old, but there is only 35,000 on the clock.

Thanks.


----------



## luckyman (30 May 2010)

very large quote, its about a full days labour stripping and rebuilding it back up if that car was coming into my old garage id be looking for €240 (inc vat) for labour plus cost of parts and from experiance should cost aprox €100-150 max for parts however if the car over heated the cyclinder head may need too be checked and overhauld accordingly and if it requires an overhaul that would add about another €125 too the quote so still at worst case scnario i have it around the €500, whatever you do dont go too the main dealer they will charge you allot more but by all means get a quote for your own piece of mind


----------



## seánieboy (1 Jun 2010)

well also on top of that luckyman when you do the head gasket you also have to do the water pump and  timing belt  and that requires the full kit which throws more onto that bill so i reckon €750 is a good deal if youre getting all that done. i have a 99  opel astra and these  things had to be done €700 was the price i was quoted and i was very pleased . i know a lot of fitters and they all agree this work had to be carried out


----------



## luckyman (1 Jun 2010)

seánieboy said:


> well also on top of that luckyman when you do the head gasket you also have to do the water pump and  timing belt  and that requires the full kit which throws more onto that bill so i reckon €750 is a good deal if youre getting all that done. i have a 99  opel astra and these  things had to be done €700 was the price i was quoted and i was very pleased . i know a lot of fitters and they all agree this work had to be carried out



that was included in my parts estimate i am aware that these parts are required


----------



## Plek Trum (3 Jun 2010)

I had mine done on same car and year a few years back.  Paid 250euro at the time for gasket replacement.


----------

